# PVC Trellis as of Yesterday April 29, 2010



## Rebbetzin (Apr 30, 2010)

Some of you may remember last year, I built a trellis out of PVC pipe in the front yard.  The plan is... that the PVC pipe will be covered by vines at some point this year. The vines I have growing at the base will have both blue and pink trumpet type flowers.  Anyhow, that is "the plan", we will see how it turns out.

Here is how it looked yesterday afternoon.  






Very soon the Nasturshims will be gone. The weatherman says next week we are to be in the low 90's here!! Nasturshims don't like it that hot!!  Not sure what to plant in their place.. maybe Sweet Williams, or Marigolds?


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (May 24, 2010)

How beautiful!  Marigolds are beautiful and heat tolerant, but sweet william is nice also, maybe a mix of both?


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 24, 2010)

Oh how beautiful!  Now I am inspired -- for "someday" at least. Everything we've done has been for utility's sake (well except for a tiny flowerbed by the door with a few impatiens and 2 geraniums). Your trellis is so nice and the landscaping lovely. I like Sweet William over marigolds but the marigolds ARE good in heat and supposed to repel critters if you have that problem. Thanks for sharing and I'm so glad I opened just ONE more post -- now back to work on the farm lol!


----------

